# A VG Community



## Andre2000 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey sup guys. I've never owned a Maxima, nor have I posted in this section before. And theres a reason. I'm into Z's, particularily the Z31. I always thought that the Z31 engine was only in Z31's. Well, ever since I discovered it was in other Nissan's like the S12, I became addicted to the engine itself, not just the Z31. I am convinced that the VG line of engines is one of Nissan's greatest engineering feat. It has soooo much potential, but there isnt enough people, nor hype around it, to unleash it's full potential. I'm tired of it. Then I realized....there actually is enough people, and there are plenty of us addicted to this engine and many of us working on it and modding it. Only problem is we are all seperated in different communities. Be it S12 clubs, Z31 clubs, or Pathfinder communities. Meanwhile hondas and RB engines are running circles around us and continously making headroom in terms of performance. So I'm calling on all those addicted to the VG engine to help me establish a respectable alliance. 
http://www.vgpowered.com
I created a forum for it and its being hosted at
VG Powered Community :: Index

I'm not trying to steal members here, and actually I will even post a link back to this forum. I'm looking for others with my same passion for the VG engine, and to help me bridge the gap between communities.
Tell me what you think.


----------

